# Novara mountain bikes from REI?



## RENO (Apr 1, 2010)

Anybody have any experience with REI's Novara mountain bikes? Looking at a reasonably priced 29er and came across the Novara Ponderosa. Decent components. I also get 22% off and 10% refund at REI. Not looking to spend $2000+ right now on a bike. Gonna check one out this weekend hopefully and take a little test ride...
http://www.rei.com/product/791134


----------



## RootDKJ (Apr 1, 2010)

I don't know anything about the bike, but you can probably subtract another 5% with the REI Visa credit card.


----------



## gorgonzola (Apr 1, 2010)

cool you can use your savings to buy a fork


----------



## RENO (Apr 1, 2010)

gorgonzola said:


> cool you can use your savings to buy a fork



Yeah, I'm not a big fan of the Dart fork either...


----------



## Jisch (Apr 2, 2010)

I just put a Manitou Drake on my 29er and so far it seems like a pretty good fork at a decent price. Its a coil fork, so its heavier than the all air forks, but nice and plush and good adjustability.


----------



## RENO (Apr 2, 2010)

Jisch said:


> I just put a Manitou Drake on my 29er and so far it seems like a pretty good fork at a decent price. Its a coil fork, so its heavier than the all air forks, but nice and plush and good adjustability.



How do you like your 29er compared to a 26? Which 29er bike do you have?


----------



## Jisch (Apr 2, 2010)

*Kona Unit 29er*

I have a Kona Unit 29er, its a steel HT - I have it set up as a 1x8 right now. I have a SS rear wheel, but I'm not man enough for that. Even if I were, I understand the uphill thing and in mid-summer shape, I'd probably be fine, but the flats - I see these guys on SS pedalling so fast to get any speed on the flats, never mind the down hills. 

Anyway, my two main rides right now are my 29er and a Specialized Enduro SL - which is a 6x6 full suspension. I alternate between these two bikes, but I probably take the 29er out more often. Its a lot of fun to ride. I'll admit it took a few rides to adjust my riding position and remember how to ride. With the Enduro its really a point and shoot kind of game on the down hills, you have to ride with a bit more finesse on a hard tail. I really can't say how much of my love of this bike is the 29er wheels or the fact that its a HT. My Enduro feels so sluggish when I first get on it after riding the 29er. 

John


----------



## dropKickMurphy (Apr 3, 2010)

RENO said:


> Anybody have any experience with REI's Novara mountain bikes? Looking at a reasonably priced 29er and came across the Novara Ponderosa. Decent components. I also get 22% off and 10% refund at REI. Not looking to spend $2000+ right now on a bike. Gonna check one out this weekend hopefully and take a little test ride...
> http://www.rei.com/product/791134



I've been thinking of picking up a decent road bike for recreational/conditioning longer distance riding. Unfortunately, the tax refund I was counting on turned out to be $$$ owed to the feds this year.

I do have almost $300 in dividend points available, and was thinking of using them on the Novara Strada. This would be my first serious road bike. Any opinions on this bike?

It does seem to be equipped with nice components for the price-range, particularly the Shimano 105 stuff. The Kinesis carbon fork seems to get good reviews as well. It does not come with pedals. I was thinking of the Shimano A530, as that would give me the option of riding with SPD shoes, or normal shoes for a quick ride around town.  Adding the cost of the pedals, subtracting the discount brings it right about the $1000 mark. Applying my dividend points brings it down to around $700. Seems like a good deal for a bike with that level of name brand components.

I guess the main question would be the quality of the frame. Any thoughts or issues with the Novara frames? I am a bit concerned that the website lists the sizes as S, M, L, XL instead of in cm. 

Also, any experience on the REI bike shop service in any of the Boston are or RI stores? 

BTW, I believe the fine print says that you don't get the dividend on the item that you use the 20% discount on. However, you do get the 5% if you use the REI Visa card. 

I use my REI card for everything. Gas, groceries, all ski related travel and gear. That 1% over the year adds up to a nice bonus on my REI dividend credit.


----------



## RENO (Apr 3, 2010)

I checked out an REI shop yesterday in Marlton NJ and tested the Novara Ponderosa 29er. Looks like a pretty well built bike with very good components for the price. Saw a couple other 29ers from other companies that were more expensive that had cheaper components. Only problem with the Ponderosa is that they only had a Large frame. It says it fits 5'9" - 6', but it's definitely too big for me and I'm 6'! They had a Small framed Ponderosa from last year which seemed to fit me better? 29ers are definitely different in size than what you would get in 26". If you're short, I can see it would be very difficult to get fitted for a 29er. I think a Medium would be good for me. I'll have to check out another REI in Conshohocken PA next week. I could just order it online and have it shipped to the store too if there's not one available at the other store. I've always had good luck with REI, but never bought a bike there. Bought many things there like a snowboard, bindings, cross country skis, bike equipment, clothing, etc...


----------



## Jisch (Apr 3, 2010)

I'm surprised the sizing is that far off. My Kona is a Large (19") and I feel like its just barely big enough for me - I'm 6' with a 34.5" inseam. I ride with a guy who is pretty short and he seems to do well on his small 29er. Though I agree with you in general that larger riders can more easily fit on 29ers. 

After riding 29ers for a while, the 26 wheels look so small from up on the bike. 

John


----------

